

Increase Conversions with Call-to-Action Buttons - blakeperdue
http://pixify.com/blog/increase-conversions-with-call-to-action-buttons/

======
metachris
Beautiful themes:

\- [http://pixify.com/blog/increase-conversions-with-call-to-
act...](http://pixify.com/blog/increase-conversions-with-call-to-action-
buttons/#demo) (Call to Action)

\- [http://pixify.com/blog/use-os-x-lion-to-improve-your-
ui/#dem...](http://pixify.com/blog/use-os-x-lion-to-improve-your-ui/#demo)
(OSX Lion Theme)

\- [http://pixify.com/blog/use-google-plus-to-improve-your-
ui/#d...](http://pixify.com/blog/use-google-plus-to-improve-your-ui/#demo)
(Google Theme)

------
desigooner
Those look nice. As far as CTA buttons are concerned, I think this Smashing
Magazine article is a good resource:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/13/call-to-action-
bu...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/13/call-to-action-buttons-
examples-and-best-practices/)

------
patio11
Ooh those are sexy. I think I just found some new A/B tests.

------
Udo
Nice, but when I see something that's labeled "Only 3.5 MB" or worse "Only
$29.99" I'm actually less likely to click a given button. This is probably
because this kind of language gives me doubts about the intentions of the site
owner, since it's marketing speak. And it challenges the viewer's brain to
think twice about whether the price tag actually deserves the label "Only". A
better alternative would be to just present the facts and leave the hyperbole
out entirely.

~~~
chaz
The best alternative is to A/B test it with and without that type of messaging
to see if it works for your users/customers or not.

------
danso
Great guide, but I wonder what is the authors' philosophy on rendering in
plain anchor tags the call-to-action to follow them on Twitter/sign up for
email?

<http://imgur.com/BXIxG>

Is it to differentiate it from the visually-distracting call-to-action
buttons? I suppose a follow on Twitter/email is less important than an actual
download

~~~
kristofferR
The purpose is call-to-action buttons is to visually guide the visitor into
doing the main what you want him/her to do (the action).

By giving the visior multiple prominent call-to-actions, you're essensially
destroying the effect of the CTA buttons, which is to guide the visitor into
doing the one thing you want him to do. He won't know what you really want him
to do and may not do anything at all since he's confused over what button he
should click on. With too many call-to-action buttons they're essensially
degraded to just being big buttons.

~~~
blakeperdue
I agree, I rarely see more than two large CTAs on a page. Usually it's just
one large CTA with smaller CTAs sprinkled on various parts of the page.

------
rokhayakebe
Hi Blake, any chances we get into the beta?

